# RF30 (Round post drill/mill mods



## BillTodd (May 10, 2010)

You might be interested in the modifications I've made to my Nutool drill mill:

Wishbone stabiliser






CVT





Spindle brake:





{edit} More (and explanations) here: 
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/bill_todd/drillmill/


----------



## Omnimill (May 10, 2010)

Interesting stuff there Bill, Thanks for posting. Thm:

Vic.


----------



## jackfrost (May 10, 2010)

What are all these things ?

Some more detail would help understand them. 

Thanks


----------



## mocaquita (May 10, 2010)

The CVT is a heck of a good idea! I'll have to check that out. Any problem with the belt slipping when you really need torque?

Dave


----------



## BillTodd (May 10, 2010)

jackfrost  said:
			
		

> What are all these things ?
> 
> Some more detail would help understand them.
> 
> Thanks



Hi Jack,

The stabiliser keeps the head in the same vertical position when lifting and lowering the head

The CVT is a mechanical vari-speed using a scooter transmission.

The spindle lock -well I'm sure you understood that one 

If you follow the link to my web site, there are links to the documented threads on other forums ( the modifications span a couple of years, so they are spread out a bit). 

I'm happy to expand on anything here if you wish 

Bill


----------



## BillTodd (May 10, 2010)

DaveB  said:
			
		

> The CVT is a heck of a good idea! I'll have to check that out. Any problem with the belt slipping when you really need torque?
> 
> Dave



Well I have drilled a 30mm holes without noticeable slippage. The main problem has been reducing the vibration; since the picture were taken, I have had to increase the spring pre-load and bolt the motor up tight, to get the vibration under control. I may make another motor/primary pulley shaft to improve the pulley's run-out.

Bill


----------

